# How to run a game in multiplayer using VirtualBox?



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2010)

I need to play Age of Empires 2 with my friends on LAN, but, I'm facing problems running it as it crashes whenever i run the game. Compatibility does not help, so, I am forced to run it from VirtualBox.

My problem is, is there any way to play on LAN using the guest OS's network adapter to connect to a server hosted elsewhere, on a real network, via the Host OS's network adapter?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 22, 2010)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> LAN using the guest OS's network adapter to connect to a server hosted elsewhere, on a real network, via the Host OS's network adapter?



virtual box creates a network that is NAT configured to actual H/W.
Chapter*6.*Virtual networking

my ADSL modem works just fine and provides internet on VM just as on host system

accordingly the server list on VM is same as HM (had CS server and VM on intranet)


----------

